# Hugh Martin on Socinian and Arminian conceptions of the atonement



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 18, 2020)

The Socinian doctrine of Jesus dying as a holy martyr, sealing his doctrine with his blood, will _that_ remove the scandal? Nay: it blasphemes the character of God and shocks the conscience of man.

Was the righteous overruling God, the judge of all, evoking merely a martyr’s testimony, when he awoke all legal and official powers in Jerusalem to serve the ends of his “determinate counsel,” and put the case against Jesus into legal shape, and follow it out from first to last in all due legal form? God forbid. ...

For more, see Hugh Martin on Socinian and Arminian conceptions of the atonement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Mar 18, 2020)

Hugh Martin is incredible. He could convey the familiar truths with such thought provoking and beautiful ways of expressing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 18, 2020)

His book "The Atonement" is excellent, and should be more popular in Reformed circles.


----------

